# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  من لديه معلومات عن فتح وكالة اتصالات المغرب

## sizou

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
من لديه معلومات عن فتح وكالة اتصالات المغرب وشكرا

----------


## saidagg

يجب الاتصال بهم اخي واخد كل المتطلبات بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## bilalff

good

----------

